# Neil Peart



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Just heard the great master has left this mortal coil. One of the best bands I've seen. And I've seen a lot. R.I.P.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Just heard he passed away as well. RIP - great drummer.


----------

